# 

## Marek Sza.

Witam

Jakie są wasze opinie o narzędziach SKIL?

A może ktoś użytkuje narzędzia GRAPHITE

Proszę o  opinie bo po budowie moje no namy się wkruszyły i chciałbym kupić coś niedrogiego a w miarę porządnego na dłużej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jurand79

> Witam
> 
> Jakie są wasze opinie o narzędziach SKIL?
> 
> A może ktoś użytkuje narzędzia GRAPHITE
> 
> Proszę o  opinie bo po budowie moje no namy się wkruszyły i chciałbym kupić coś niedrogiego a w miarę porządnego na dłużej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Szukaj fajnych sprzętów na allegro. Co prawda czasami można się naciąć na podróbę (choć zawsze możesz spróbować umówić się na ewentualny zwrot) to jednak zdarzają się ciekawostki w fajnej cenie. Ja np upolowałem strug Makity za 320 pln  :Wink2:  ale zakup piły tarczowej nie udał się - jakaś chińska podróba ale dość solidna.
Co do Skila - kupiłem szlifierkę oscylacyjną. Po 3 dniach szlifowania drewnianych ścian zaczęła tracić moc. Czas gonił - olałem gwarancję i rozkręciłem. Okazało się, że mocowanie łożyska pękło, wirnik się przekrzywił i metalowe blaszki z których jest zrobiony zaczęły haczyć o stojan. Jakoś naprawiłem....

----------


## janusz_21

Witam! mam skilla pilarkę( niezbyt mordowana) do drewna na razie jest oki, szlifierka( tadycyjny model 850W) padła przy drugiej robótce  po przecięciu  5mb posadzki betonowej gr 5cm( chyba sprzęgło). Serwis (ich koszt transportu) sprawdził się dobrze po 4 dniach dostałem nową. Jak będzie dalej nie wiem, postaram się ją przećwiczyć przed końcem gwarancji. Wiertarka to niezniszczalna CELMA zielona i BOSCH 1000W(jak to prawda), wierci, wkręca na razie (dwa lata) nie jest źle. Napewno nie kupię już żadnego wynalazku typu toya, ćwiczyłem to kiedyś, to bzdura i powinni tego zabronić importować i sprzedawać. Psuły się zaraz po gwarancji. Chociaż słyszałem o takich "wynalazcach", że dożynają tego typu narzędzia przed upływem gwar i ciągle mają nowe narzędzia po wymianie, jest to filozofia i dobrze, niech koszty ponoszą szmaciarze, którzy to importują. Prawda jest taka, że tylko profesjonalne narzędzia dają jakąś gwar trwałości, tylko ten wydatek!

----------


## dako

Mam pilarkę jak narazie pracuje bez zarzutu.Przy jej pomocy udało mi się wybudować fajny domek gospodarczy.Jej poprzedniczka marki noname padła po jednym dniu  :smile:

----------


## Arturroo

Witam!
Ja od ponad roku posiadam 12 Voltową model 2004 wkrętarkę akumulatorową. Jak do tej pory spisuje się rewelacyjnie. Kupiona na Allegro.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Darek Rz

Witam 

Mam .......a raczej miałem ( bo właśnie padła) wiertarkę Skill-a kupiona w makro za 180 zł 8 lat temu . Tego  co ona przeżyła nie życzę największemu wrogowi . Remonty mieszkania ,i całą budowę która dała jej tak w tyłek że ciągle dziwiłem sie ,dlaczego ona jeszcze działa .Dla mnie sprzęt rewelacyjny .Mam nadzieje ze teraz w dobie wszechobecnej tandety są  podobnej jakości .Polecam

----------


## czesiur

Nie wiem czy wiecie, ale SKILL jest marką BOSCH'a  :smile: 
ja używałem wiertarek SKILL i powiem że lepsze są te wyższe modele

----------


## pado

Używałem wiertarki całkiem całkiem  choć miała niezbyt rewelacyjny udar.Ale do domowych potrzeb i małych prac OK.Wykonanie też ładne a stosunek cena - jakośc dobry . Później ale do pracy  zacząłem używać wiertarki  De-Walta (żółta obudowa) z udarem. Rewelacja jeżeli chodzi o udar ,choć  kiepskie wyłączniki . Przy intensywnej eksploatacji wytrzymywały 1 miesiąc. Ale zmienili ich konstrukcje i teraz są ok. Potem używałem KRESA , dobre wykonanie udar niezbyt rewelacyjny ale bardzo trwałe.Co pół roku w okresie 2 letniej gwarancji mozna było oddać do bezpłatnego przeglądu co było plusem Kabel sieciowy był z żyłką stalową więc można było powiesić na kablu i nic sie nie działo .
Choć patrząc na ceny to od Skilla znacznie odbiegają  w górę .

----------


## andreas5

wiertarka 500w 15 lat i działa (nie leży odłogiem) żeby ja szlak trafił to bym kupił nowszą a tak---to szkoda   :cry:

----------


## NOTO

Mam wiertarkę 450 W od 12 lat (z niemiec - sam przywiozłem  :smile: )
Działa. Przeżyła kilka remontów u mnie, rodziców i brata  :smile: 

wiercenie, mieszanie farb i klejów do glazury itp....

----------


## MiSiOr

Rewelacyjna, złego słowa nie powiem na kątówkę SKIL'a. Miałem kilka lat w warsztacie, aż się nie zużyła - wirnik szlag trafił (wymiana tłumików, czyli dużo cięcia w ciężkich warunkach pogodowych). Za te pieniądze - NIE MA NIC LEPSZEGO !

P.S. Teraz mam Makitę, droższa i lepsza  :smile:

----------


## kakaowy

Graphite to topex, nie polecam  :smile:

----------


## nyno

Ja mialem wiertarke ,wyzynarke i wkretarke .Wszystko po kolei padalo i zamiast brac skill dokladalem wiecej i kupowalem boscha niebieskiego.Znajomi tez mieli problemy z firma skill .Moze sa dobre jak sie zadko uzywa .Moja teoria nigdy wiecej skill.

----------


## MiSiOr

> Ja mialem wiertarke ,wyzynarke i wkretarke .Wszystko po kolei padalo i zamiast brac skill dokladalem wiecej i kupowalem boscha niebieskiego.Znajomi tez mieli problemy z firma skill .Moze sa dobre jak sie zadko uzywa .Moja teoria nigdy wiecej skill.


Czyli miałem szczęście? Nie był żadko używany, paru klientów już miałem...

----------


## czarnyf22

> Witam
> 
> Jakie są wasze opinie o narzędziach SKIL?
> 
> A może ktoś użytkuje narzędzia GRAPHITE
> 
> Proszę o  opinie bo po budowie moje no namy się wkruszyły i chciałbym kupić coś niedrogiego a w miarę porządnego na dłużej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


kupiłem ostatnio wykrywacz profili Skill. wszystko jest ok tylko jak chce znaleźć listwy pod suchym tynkiem to troche warjuje bo na suchym tynku jest papier a papier to drewno......  :cool:  ale jeżeli chodzi o miedz i inne metale to ok

----------


## K160

Ja uważam, że skill nie jest warty nawet połowy tego co kosztuje na rynku. Miałem nową oryginalną wiertarkę , o którą dbałem niebywale. Nieprzegrzewałem, nie brudziłem, używałem sporadycznie ....

Najpierw padły łożyska od jednego wiercenia w w suficie - pył wszedł w nieuszczelnione łożyska. Kilka tygodni później szlak trafił wirnik - sypały się snopy iskier.

Uważam, że odpowiednią wartość mają tanię chińskie narzędzia. Wybieram te z gwarancją i użytkuję nie patyczkując się. Mam diaksa TIP (chinol pełną gębą) , którego eksploatuję TAK, że dosłownie nic by tego nie zniosło, a on ciągle działa i to wyśmienicie. 

Jeśli narzędzie skilla kosztuje ponad 200pln , to mam za 6 chińskich wiertarek z gwarancją w markecie (wymieniają bez gadania). To oznacza, że mam 6 do 12 lat ciągłej gwarancji....a czasami się trafia wiertarka za 40zł , która pracuje latami.

Mam też wiertarkę Einhell żółtą , ale odradzam , niska jakość, a jedyny atut to gwarancja door to door i liczę , żę wkrótce ją wykorzystam.

----------


## zbigmor

*Jeśli narzędzie skilla kosztuje ponad 200pln , to mam za 6 chińskich wiertarek z gwarancją w markecie (wymieniają bez gadania). To oznacza, że mam 6 do 12 lat ciągłej gwarancji....a czasami się trafia wiertarka za 40zł , która pracuje latami.*


Nie wiem skąd takie zacietwierzenie. Sam mam kilka urządzeń Skilla, kilka się uszkodziło i nie uważam je za produkt z wysokiej półki, ale nie śmiałbym porównywać ich z typową chińszczyzną. Dla każdego, kto się choć trochę zna na technice "łożyska ślizgowe" zwykle używane w taniej chińszczyźnie to badziew tak wielki, że nie ma o czym wspominać. Mają one jeszcze wiele innych rozwiązań, które warunkują ich niską jakość co nie oznacza, że wszystkie urządzenia z Chin są takie.
Poza tym typowa wiertarka Skill o mocy 500W (i to prawdziwej, a nie tak jak w tych, które porównujesz) kosztuje około 120zł (http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/515/comp/393428). Pokaż mi 6 sztuk chińskich czy innych kupionych w Polsce, że za 120zł kupisz 6 sztuk.
Zdaję sobie sprawę, że u kogoś największy badziew wytrzyma dłużej niż najlepszy sprzęt markowy u kogoś innego, ale żeby na tej podstawie oceniać całą produkcję?

----------


## K160

No , ale chyba mam prawo do własnej oceny ?

Moja wiertarka Skilla kosztowała 230 pln , miała łożyska kulkowe niby kryte, ale byle pył w nie wchodził.

W Leroy była 10 dni temu promoca i wiertarki chińskie kosztowały 34 zł szt z dwuletnią gwarancją.

Uważam, że SKill czy Bosh z tych tańszych nie jest na tyle dobry by wybierać go zamiast 4 krotnie tańszych chinczyków.

Natomiast dobry Bosh kosztuje tyle ,że nigdy w życiu nie zrozumiem tych , którzy twierdzą, że warto zapłacić tyle pieniędzy za wiertarkę, która wcale nie jest wieczna.

----------


## zbigmor

> No , ale chyba mam prawo do własnej oceny ?
> 
> Moja wiertarka Skilla kosztowała 230 pln , miała łożyska kulkowe niby kryte, ale byle pył w nie wchodził.
> 
> W Leroy była 10 dni temu promoca i wiertarki chińskie kosztowały 34 zł szt z dwuletnią gwarancją.
> 
> Uważam, że SKill czy Bosh z tych tańszych nie jest na tyle dobry by wybierać go zamiast 4 krotnie tańszych chinczyków.
> 
> Natomiast dobry Bosh kosztuje tyle ,że nigdy w życiu nie zrozumiem tych , którzy twierdzą, że warto zapłacić tyle pieniędzy za wiertarkę, która wcale nie jest wieczna.



Oczywiście, że można mieć własną opinię, ale do oceny to trzeba mieć jednak trochę wiedzy. Ci którzy kupują bardzo drogie narzędzia czasami robią to dlatego, aby zminimalizować straty spowodowane postojem z powodu awarii, czasami przez snobizm, a czasami bo się nie znają. Czy warto dopłacić, czy nie to już sprawa indywidualna, ale spróbuj kiedyś taką wiertarką za 34zł wywiercić otwór pod gwint np. M4 i to nie tóż po przyniesieniu jej ze sklepu, ale po paru użyciach z wierceniem w betonie to może zrozumiesz, że nie zawsze tańsze znaczy taniej.

----------


## Zgrocca

mam 3 narzędzia skil wkrętarkę ... 5lat...ciagle działa akumulatory padły .. ładowarka była ... do  zmieniłem na makite 
szlifierka oscylacyjna  4lata ... działa ... kilkakrotnie rozbierana do czyszczenia
wyrzynarka 4lata potencjometr regulacji padł ..naprawiłem stopka sie pogięła ale działa teraz pracuje makitą 
coś między chińczykiem z marketu a zielonym boshem tak bym ...wycenił

----------


## Cordoba_2004

skill to już bardzo dobre narzędzia mam i polecam

----------


## bogdanŻYWIEC

Panowie wiekszość sprzętu sprzedawana w marketach to i tak chińskie wyroby choćby nawet markowych producentów,są robione z logo danej firmy ale tak na prawdę
to wyroby tanich producentów a co za tym przemawia a no właśnie to że serwis tylko przez sprzedającego brak konkretnego modelu na stronie producenta.

----------


## Fragles_Gobo

Przy zakupie elektronarzędzi dla majsterkowiczów a takie są właśnie Skil warto kupować narzędzie o większej mocy niż potrzebujemy i starać się pracować max. na 3/4 mocy. Dzięki temu obniżymy prawdopodobieństwo przegrzania narzędzia. Skil ma 2 linie. Pierwsza jest dla majsterkowiczów a druga, Skil Master jest do zastosowań bardziej profesjonalnych. Te narzędzia mają w sobie mniej plastiku niż linia dla majsterkowiczów i są solidniej wykonane.

----------


## Okiren

Wkrętarka Skill za stoparę złotych w marketach - użytkuję średnio - padł silnik po 3 miesiącach, znajomy używa w zakładzie stolarskim - w ciągu pół roku była 3 razy w naprawie.
Tania, lekka, zgrabna w trzymaniu - lecz do zastosowań amatorskich

----------


## michur

Mam/miałem sprzęty:

- młotowiertarka MA1765 (seria masters) - przed upływem roku najpierw zaczęło szwankować sprzęgło przeciążeniowe (rozłączało nawet przy małym obciążeniu), a następnie jedno koło zębate zgubiło zęby (doprawdy dziwne biorąc pod uwagę to słabe sprzęgło)
- szlifierka kątowa (również z serii masters) - używana do cięcia betonu, pustaków ceramicznych i stali - przed upływam roku rozsypało się łożysko
- piła szablasta - nie mam zastrzeżeń, nie używałem zbyt intensywnie
- wkrętarka przewodowa - nie miała ciężko, a już jej się zmienił niepokojąco dźwięk - podejrzewam, że nie pociągnie zbyt długo
- wyrzynarka - chyba najtańsza od tego producenta - bardzo tandetnie wykonana zarazem (np. krzywy wskaźnik cięcia)

W międzyczasie miałem możliwość popracować trochę narzędziami Makity - przy nich moje to zabawki...

Budowa dobiega końca, a razem z nią moja przygoda z narzędziami Skil - nie warto moim zdaniem wydawać na nie kasy. Lepiej faktycznie kupić kilka nonamów w markecie.

----------


## netcom

Mam piłę typu lisi ogon z firmy Skill za około 350zł , dopóki sam jej używałem do prac amatorskich, wszystko było ok, ale pożyczyłem chłopakom na budowę i zajechali ją w 3 dni.

----------


## thomyk

ogólnie skill to dla mnie zabawki są

----------


## Akrimka

Mam skile, wiertarkę  była na serwisie w bosh'u bo klej mieszałem i sie "przegrzała", wkętarkę model 2007 i jest ok, wyżynarke, 
Nie ma co narzekać. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## inst

Kupiłem dzisiaj elektryczną piłę łańcuchową SKIL 0780 2000W. Pracuje pięknie, tnie jak brzytwa ale pisze że wyprodukowana w Chinach. Mam uraz do wyrobów chińskich bo daliśmy się namówić kiedyś na zakup agregatu prądotwórczego, oczywiście padł. Mam nadzieję że piła nie padnie. Włączam ją przez regulator prądu (jak wszystkie swoje narzędzia) w ten sposób nie popłynie większy prąd niż nastawiony, nawet gdy narzędzie się zatrzyma z powodu dużego obciążenia. Taki regulator sprawia że narzędzia się nie grzeją, mają powolny start i regulację obrotów jak jest potrzebna. Minimalizuje to awarię silnika z powodu przegrzania czy zbyt dużego prądu, przede wszystkim. Używam tego regulatora bo podłączam narzędzia do agregatu i może wystąpić ryzyko większego napięcia a co za tym idzie i prądu. Będę informował jak by się coś działo z piłą ale jak na razie tnie i pracuje całkiem przyzwoicie.

----------


## navigator9

witam
proszę o poważne komentarze.... co uważamy za wkrętarko-wiertarkę?
Moja żona chciała mi zrobić niespodziankę i kupiła mi w sklepie internetowym takie urządzenie firmy SKIL. Niestety nie mając większego pojęcia o technice trafiła na model, który ma stałe obroty 550. Posiada jedynie regulowaną siłę docisku. Jak dla mnie jest to przekłamanie, bo ten badziew może być nazwany zaledwie wiertarką. Niespodzianka się nie udała i zamieniła w koszmarną korespondencję ze sprzedawcą, który nie chce przyjąć ani zwrotu, ani zamiany za dopłatą na inne. Twierdzi nadto ku mojemu zdziwieniu, że wkrętarka wcale nie musi posiadać zmiennych obrotów, bo taką odpowiedź uzyskali w SKIL. To czym właściwie różni się wiertarka od wkrętarki?  Ja nie chcę tego, co mi niepotrzebne. Uważam, że wkrętarka musi mieć zmienne obroty. Jak to z nimi załatwić przez prawne, skuteczne działania?

----------


## Marek76

Posiadam wiertarkę Skil 500W i wkrętarkę 12V. Wiertarka sporo przeszła, nawet zalanie wodą (a dokładnie leżała pod wodą kilkanaście minut po zalaniu piwnicy). Wysuszyłem, oczyściłem i dalej mi służy. Dziwne, ale jednak. Wierciłem nią w różnych ścianach, w żelbetonie również (tutaj potrzebowałem dobrego wiertła). Może trafiłem dobry egzemplarz, a może po prostu Skil nie jest taki zły, jak co niektórzy tu opisują. Wkrętarka jest całkiem niezła, tylko szybko pada akumulator. W domowych warunkach to nie przeszkadza. Co do postu poprzednika, wkrętarka bez zmiennych obrotów nie powinna się nazywać wkrętarką. Zaproponowałbym sprzedawcy użycie tejże 'wkrętarki' do zamocowania płyty k/g. Poza tym, dlaczego nie chcą przyjąć zwrotu? W przypadku zawarcia umowy na odległość można odstąpić od umowy bez podania przyczyny w ciągu 10 dni. Chyba, że było inaczej, a ten termin już minął. Powodzenia.

----------


## yaiba83

Ja miałem doświadczenia ze szlifierką kątową i wiertarką elektryczną.
Szlifierka kątowa bardzo szybko padła.
Wiertarka naprawdę już długo działa. Używam obecnie do mieszania kleju do płytek. Trochę regulacja obrotów szwankuje, ale na to co się nakręciła to działała świetnie.

Suma sumarum dziś już sprzętu skil nie polecam. Naprawdę warto dołożyć kasy i kupić Makitę. Bez porównania.

----------


## apieczyk

We wrześniu 2009 zakupiłem młotowiertarkę z udarem SKIL SDS+ 580W 1740 praktycznie w celu wykonania konkretnej pracy na budowie. Przewierciłem się otwornicą do betonu fi 120mm przez ścianę z gazobetonu 24cm, a za nią na adapterze przedłużającym 35cm do tej otwornicy wywierciłem otwór w ceramicznym pustaku wentylacyjnym. I tak dwa razy... wytrzymała, choć było ciężko. Zależało mi, żeby to zrobić dokładnie i się udało. Niestety po tej pracy trochę się zwichrowała i do precyzyjniejszego wiercenia się nie nadaje. W zeszłym roku tą samą otwornica przewierciłem jeszcze dwie kształtki ceramiczne, ale już bez adaptera. No i sprzęt dalej kręci jak szalony, niestety teraz robi tylko za mieszadło. Szkoda mi go się pozbywać...

----------


## Elvis26

Od 2 lat posiadam pilarkę ręczną Skila i jest ok. Kupiłem jeden z najtańszych modeli za lekko ponad 200 zł, często jej używam do różnych drobnych prac jak i do cięcia desek na opał, póki co nie mam zastrzeżeń. Pare dni temu kupiłem szlifierkę delta 1082, popracowałem nią dosłownie 5 minut i bum, silnik przestał działać. Jutro przyjeżdża kurier odebrać ją na gwarancję.

----------

